# Dried leaves mixed in with snow...



## Harabingatz (Sep 3, 2013)

There is a small pile of leaves on my front stoop that will be covered in a foot of snow by tomorrow morning...when I clear the walks/etc. with the snow blower, will the leaves harm my machine in any way? I am thinking not- but wanted to out it out there for more opinions. thanks in advance!


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Shouldnt have to worry as long as there isnt something else hiding in them.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I suck leaves, grass. and sometimes small branches. None have hurt my machine. The only way a pile of leaves could hurt is 1. If they are soaking wet and freeze into a large mass. Or 2 if you have a snow blower that is prone to clogging.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Because you said they are dry, you will have no problem. I have heard of people intentionally running there blower into a pile of leaves as a way of testing the unit under load when there is no snow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't go crazy with it. The blow videos are not recommended since snow blowers don't have air filters so all the dirt thrown around from the chopped up leaves gets sucked into the engine. Covered in snow shouldn't be much of an issue though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What colored Eggs said. Unless they are frozen into a lump there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seeing that the leaves are not covered in snow yet why not go clean them up? there are soo many trees on my block that its not uncommon to clean a pile of leaves this time of year if the leaves are not frozen


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YOU WILL HAVE TO RAKE ALL OVER AGAIN IN THE SPRING THOUGH


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YOU WILL HAVE TO RAKE ALL OVER AGAIN IN THE SPRING THOUGH


true but there are SICKamore trees on my street so my mid-july its time to clean up tree bark and leaves and with some of the lazy neighbors that don't do a thing leaf clean up lasts all winter if the leaves are not covered in snow or frozen


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Call me anal, but I always take 5 min before the snow flies and run the fraden walk behind blower (13hp Honda) up and down the drive and walks. On my journey I'm looking for branches, newspapers, balls, bats, sleds, bikes and whatever else didn't make it back into the garage.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I use the leaves as indicators. When I see leaves coming out the chute, I know I'm off the driveway.
I have way too much property and way too many trees to get all the leaves picked up before the snow flies. Heck, I'm lucky to get all the leaves cleaned up before the leaves fall again.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dry leaves, small twigs, you're good. Frozen clump of leaves, large tree stem hiding in there........ you got a problem. You should always have shear pins on hand. This way you are not SOL during clean up. Because you will need one before you have cleared the drive. Mr. Murphy lurks where DIY'er do combat.


----------

